# Ruby Horsethief camps - Dog Island post-fire



## Front Range Canoer (Mar 30, 2013)

Taking a group of 15 canoes and kayaks down Ruby Horsethief on the last Saturday in September and looking for a Sat night camp. Of course we'll try for Mee Corner or Mee Canyon but in all likelihood will need to settle for an alternative. Any feedback on Split Rock or Dog Island (3 yrs post fire). I like the shade of Mee 1 but unloading the boats and pulling them up the cliff is a pain.
Thanks!


----------



## rodeo134 (May 18, 2007)

Dog Island is not the greatest, but there is plenty of room for a large group to spread out


----------



## MountainmanPete (Jun 7, 2014)

I could be wrong, but I thought Dog Island was closed? Maybe its the other island I am thinking of just upstream from Knowles?


----------



## onefatdog (Oct 25, 2003)

Split rock is nice. Not a real big campsite though.


----------



## Hatch (Dec 16, 2010)

Stayed at Split Rock last year about the same time you're talking about being there. Was a pretty great site, had some solid shade and good tent spots but it would likely be a bit tight for a group of 15 canoes and kayaks. Also Split Rock does not have much in ways of a beach.


----------



## Front Range Canoer (Mar 30, 2013)

Thanks to all the repliers. With a phone tree, we were able to secure Mee Canyon for Sat the 29th of September.
Bill


----------



## zercon (Aug 30, 2006)

*Island camp*

Any thoughts on Island camp? Don't remember seeing this one. Of the Mee camps, which is the better of the four?


----------



## Eagle Mapper (Mar 24, 2008)

Mee Corner is the best of the Mee's.


----------



## sethlor (Apr 29, 2009)

We'll be at Mee Corner. Have fun!


----------



## SummitSurfer (Jun 23, 2010)

In the past 3 weeks, Ive spent 13 nights at Split Rock, its great! Quite, sun rises around 9:30 am, you can sit in your chair in the water for approx 40 ft from shore-consistant shallow but deep enough to pull boat to shore, no bugs, animals and fun to float from there threw black rocks and walk back up. I paddled up to dog island with a up river wind several times and it was not great there! Good luck getting Mee Corner! Split Rock is hidden gem, dont tell anyone! 😉


----------

